# 38 zep



## mrg (Aug 16, 2015)

still got alot of scrubbing left to even out the paint and looks like there is still alot of chrome under that rust but what I really need is the rite struts, put some on that are similar in bend but the og's are tubular (hollow?) and aluminum, look at the size of the bracket holes so alot bigger around , don't know if there steel versions and if they were used on other models, if anyone can help let me know. Think I will post something in the wanted section also. Thanks


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 17, 2015)

Fine bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like the immediate precursor to my '39 zep, which does have hollow aluminum truss rods.
You are probably going to be searching for a while, but ya got the guard. 
Chris


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2015)

mrg said:


> still got alot of scrubbing left to even out the paint and looks like there is still alot of chrome under that rust but what I really need is the rite struts, put some on that are similar in bend but the og's are tubular (hollow?) and aluminum, look at the size of the bracket holes so alot bigger around , don't know if there steel versions and if they were used on other models, if anyone can help let me know. Think I will post something in the wanted section also. ThanksView attachment 232021View attachment 232022View attachment 232023View attachment 232024




Nice bike!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 17, 2015)

That is sweet


----------



## sleepy (Aug 17, 2015)

Indeed, a very nice bike.


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2015)

cleaned the front half today, man that rim was bad and the rear might be worse, my fingers need to recoup, stopped to take it to the Mon. car show, killer cars and forgot to take pics. when the trophy's and raffles are over those old guys bolt! Oh ya still looking for the rite aluminum struts.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 18, 2015)

I could have swore yesterday in this thread it said this was a HP Snyder built bike. It looks like that was deleted. I think it is CWC built. ??????????


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2015)

Snyder built, its in the wanted thread (aluminum struts) I said that, it has HP Snyder rear fender bridge (curved) and the frame lugs at the bottom bracket. I would rather have a CWC but Wards had them built to the same specs, so I am happy to have either.


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 18, 2015)

the struts you need are steel and hollow same as the cwc built ones




mrg said:


> Snyder built, its in the wanted thread (aluminum struts) I said that, it has HP Snyder rear fender bridge (curved) and the frame lugs at the bottom bracket. I would rather have a CWC but Wards had them built to the same specs, so I am happy to have either.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 18, 2015)

we can chop this up if these will work


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess they must have came in both steel & aluminum, both hollow and about twice as big around, 1/2 inch at bracket, top bracket also has bigger holes , most of the CABER'S bikes I have seen pics of have aluminum, don't know if there's a difference between CWC/Snyder built but I will take what ever I can find, Jim got any !


----------



## rickyd (Aug 18, 2015)

This bike rocks!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 18, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 232370I guess they must have came in both steel & aluminum, both hollow and about twice as big around, 1/2 inch at bracket, top bracket also has bigger holes , most of the CABER'S bikes I have seen pics of have aluminum, don't know if there's a difference between CWC/Snyder built but I will take what ever I can find, Jim got any !




I sold them with the Silver King


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2015)

I have tried a couple of Silver King struts I could bend to fit but the ones I have were too fat to fit thru thew supports 1/2 hole. Thanks


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 18, 2015)

My hp Snyder built  Zep has aluminum truss rods. I do have another set of those aluminum rods!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 18, 2015)

look like alum in this pic hope this helps


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2015)

Here are pics of my 37 CWC Ben Hur looks a lot like the Zep. It has a couple different features like a lit rack, cross brace bars, different chain guard, no frame lock and different fork that is about all I can see.


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2015)

nice CWC Ben Hur, alot of similar features, does anyone have pics of a 38 CWC Zep, all the ones posted here are Snyder built, and does anyone make the tail lite lens for the Zep (other CWC's use that rack also), classic rider said it takes a resin lens and he dont do that (also looking for Merc/Pacemaker resin tank lenses) anyone? Thanks


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought a hawthorne rack lense off of ebay a couple months ago like the one you are looking for.
Here is the info
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271909951996?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Scroll down on that page


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 20, 2015)

I think this a cwc built zep 38 no mine I just have the picture


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2015)

I see the CWC seat clamp but thought the fork might be that crescent moon type, also I have heard that name of the seller of that tail lite lens, wonder if they are on the cabe


----------



## Barto (Aug 22, 2015)

Love the shifter on the Zep, my fav....got to find one for myself one of these days.

Bart


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2015)

man this is awesome!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2015)

A work in progress, not done yet but getting there. as far as I can tell the pin stripping between the black and white is red but the long double stripe on both sides of the fenders are white, most of these bikes I have seen are to faded to tell, any better pics.?, o ya check out the broken hand rail wire, its about a 40 ft drop so maybe I can get tripple3 to go no hands across this tressel !


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2015)

just went thru some old zep threads and looks like 38 Zeps (most seen to be snyder built) have all red pin stripes and the similar roadmaster badged bikes have red & white ?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2015)

*I enjoy a challenge....*



mrg said:


> A work in progress, not done yet but getting there. Blah blah blah…, o ya check out the broken hand rail wire, its about a 40 ft drop so maybe I can get tripple3 to go no hands across this tressel !




I'm sure I can ride across that without hands as long as I don't have to ride  one of your Brokedown bikes mrg



I will ride there; you bring the camera for some action shots....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I'm sure I can ride across that without hands as long as I don't have to ride  one of your Brokedown bikes mrg
> View attachment 239164
> I will ride there; you bring the camera for some action shots....




Burn


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I'm sure I can ride across that without hands as long as I don't have to ride  one of your Brokedown bikes mrg[emoji14]
> View attachment 239164
> I will ride there; you bring the camera for some action shots....



Tripple3 would hit that, no question!


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2015)

Guess I will get some more pics to see how crazy it is !


----------

